# Canon t4i ...How do I get the LCD screen to appear?



## Joel1

I haven't been able to view my potential photos through the LCD screen...can someone please tell me how to set the camera to this setting

thanks Jo-Ellen


----------



## zombiemann

Towards the bottom of the back is a button with a blue arrow/triangle.. that is the button that allows you to review your pictures after you have taken them.  Above the right corner of the screen (when folded in) is a button that kind of looks like the back of a camera, this is the "live view" button.  It will allow you to use the LCD screen as a "viewfinder"


----------



## TCampbell

There's a 'play' button.  It's got a box with a blue "play" (>) arrow in it.

Canon labels the buttons in white to indicate what they do while shooting, and blue to indicate what those same buttons do when you're reviewing your shots.  Press the play button a 2nd time to take it back out of review mode.

There's an "info" button which cycles through several things the LCD can display.  With a photo displayed, press "info" several times while looking at a photo and it'll show you various information about that photo.  Press it enough times and it'll return back to the original image.  

BTW, the info button also works when you're NOT reviewing shots.  Press it several times and you'll see it allows you to display several different things while shooting.  btw, one of the choices is to display nothing at all... the screen goes black.  If the screen is ever black, you're probably in that mode (that or the camera is powered off).  Just press the info button again.


----------



## Joel1

Thanks zombieman....


----------



## TCampbell

zombiemann said:


> Towards the bottom of the back is a button with a blue arrow/triangle.. that is the button that allows you to review your pictures after you have taken them.  Above the right corner of the screen (when folded in) is a button that kind of looks like the back of a camera, this is the "live view" button.  It will allow you to use the LCD screen as a "viewfinder"



Although I would encourage you to use the camera by looking through the viewfinder and not use live-view.  It's faster and more stable (your camera is braced against your face -- holding a camera at arms length reduces stability.)  Excessive use of live-view drains the batteries faster and heats up the sensor (causing higher ISO noise in the images.)


----------



## Joel1

Thank you Tim , that's very helpful information


----------



## Sw1tchFX

It's the play button. Just like the one on your VCR.


----------



## Robin Usagani

It is the button on top right on your T4i.  It has a little logo of a camera LCD screen.


You really dont want to be shooting with this mode a whole lot.  It will kill your battery.

The play button only show what you have shot, not what you are shooting.


----------



## MTVision

Joel1 said:
			
		

> I haven't been able to view my potential photos through the LCD screen...can someone please tell me how to set the camera to this setting
> 
> thanks Jo-Ellen



I think you would really benefit from reading the camera manual. Not being a smart ass or anything but it will help you become more familiar with all the buttons and settings...


----------



## Joel1

I'm doing that too Megan...it's just alot...all at once to absorb...and in the meantime I want to play a little bit too


----------

